

Open Source's Cult Of Personality Is Dying – Thankfully - idlewan
http://readwrite.com/2014/05/02/open-source-magento-roy-rubin-bdfl

======
idlewan
I'm not sure how projects would get started without BDFL. When the project
gets enough uptake, more and more people pitch in, but at the beginning?

Anyone has an example of a popular good BDFL-free project that was this way
from the start?

